# CES Official Roll Call for DIYMA



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Just wanted to make a seperate thread for 'roll call'. Please state below:

Name 
Cell phone number
Dates you will be there 
Where you are staying
12V affiliation

Of course if your a loner and dont want anyone bothering you, you can leave the phone number out !

Don
732-921-9046
5th-11th
Mandalay Bay
eXquisite Marketing
Unexpected Creations

We can leave the other thread for discussion.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Dave
702-413-5339
All Week
My House
(ex-affiliation)Phaze 1 Audio


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Coolness, here goes:

Greg
(209) 484-5531
1/5 (afternoon/evening)-1/12 (leaving some time in the morning)
Trop (most likely)
President, Sonic Expressions (but going as a spectator=can't afford booth, yet!)


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris
702-376-5793
I live in Vegas
My house
I have no 12V affiliation. However, I would enjoy meeting some DIYMA members.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Bing
408 533 2399
9th to 11th or 8th 11th, not sure yet
Wyndham Grand Desert
Simplicity In Sound
Motormusicmag.com


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

Derek
407 718-6711
6th - 11th
Bally's
No 12V affiliation.

Looking forward to meeting a few more people.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jim becker
310-999-6060
9th-11th
Bally's


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Aubrey Carter
Crashing with Big red, SoCalSQ, GearHeadGreg and anyone else that gives me a free room.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we have an extra bed or at least a counch or a nice living room for you aubrey hehe


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

Andy Slater
720-422-4569
[email protected]
24/7 phone.
7th 8th and 9th. Leaving the 9th at night.


SICK


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

atsaubrey said:


> Aubrey Carter
> Crashing with Big red, SoCalSQ, GearHeadGreg and anyone else that gives me a free room.


You will at least be able to pich on drinks for these guys I hope?....(kidding)


----------



## meisguy (Jan 16, 2009)

Chris
I live here so I'll be around the whole week
Ultimate Audio used to be my shop, but no affiliation this year
702-379-6227

btw, it's cool to see some Vegas guys on here. I thought all vegas people cared about was big RIMZ and BASS! haha!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Steven Solazzo
8-10th
MonteCarlo
Stereo Clarity
817-907-6626


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, will be there 7th to 9th, i usually go to CES just to take a break from working, so anyone wanna meet up just call or txt  i will be around the northhall most of the day thursday and friday.

leaving saturday late afternoon


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

James Hanching 
562-714-6997
Evening of the 8th, 9th-10th
Bunking with a Friend
West Coast SQ Crew

I'll be in town specifically for the AVN Expo but will try to meet up esp. with BigRed, as I owe him some form of protein...


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Todd Woodworth
(909) 816-2640
8th-10th
MECA California promoter
MECA Training Friday night @ 6:30pm in Vegas! Call me if u want to be there ( 3 spots left )
I'm staying with Aubrey wherever that is . . .


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

SoCalSQ said:


> Todd Woodworth
> (909) 816-2640
> 8th-10th
> MECA California promoter
> ...



YEAH>>>>COUNT ME IN>>>Ill call tomorrow....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Todd, i will call you on thursday when i get in. i wanna meet up with you friday to do that interview for the mag 


also, I am trying to organize a little dinner thursday night for anyone who is in town? i am thinking of hitting up the prime rib loft at the orleans. last year we went with a bucnh of people, the quality of nice, huge portions and the price wasnt bad at all. this year wit hthe economy, dont think i will be doing anymore 100 dollar meals lol

anyway, maybe i will start a CES dinner thread separately. but shoutout if you are all interested.

b


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> Todd, i will call you on thursday when i get in. i wanna meet up with you friday to do that interview for the mag
> 
> 
> also, I am trying to organize a little dinner thursday night for anyone who is in town? i am thinking of hitting up the prime rib loft at the orleans. last year we went with a bucnh of people, the quality of nice, huge portions and the price wasnt bad at all. this year wit hthe economy, dont think i will be doing anymore 100 dollar meals lol
> ...



Blah ! I will be there tomorrow. I gotta wait til Thursday for you to buy me dinner ?  :laugh:


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Vince Miranda
916.206.7773
8th -11th
Wyndham Grand Desert
Audio Xperts
C ya'll there!
Bing recommendation for the dinner...Yolie's Brazillian BBQ.
It's down the street from the convention center. The best in Vegas!
They serve you meat right off the 3ft skewer at your table! Awesome!
I have a 15% off card,( been going there for years and each year I get a signed card for 15% off, love to share with you all!)


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> Todd, i will call you on thursday when i get in. i wanna meet up with you friday to do that interview for the mag
> 
> 
> also, I am trying to organize a little dinner thursday night for anyone who is in town? i am thinking of hitting up the prime rib loft at the orleans. last year we went with a bucnh of people, the quality of nice, huge portions and the price wasnt bad at all. this year wit hthe economy, dont think i will be doing anymore 100 dollar meals lol
> ...


YUMMIE!! :chef: Im down.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Godfathr knows his stuff!! I say we eat there 

Looking forward to seeing you again Vince!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

vince, good to see that we are staying at the same place 

brazillian bbq? hell ya! lets go!


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

Brandon
702-496-5835
I live here
none, I just live for car audio

I'm a little late for this thread, but I can't wait to hear the SQ booth again this year


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Aubrey
Thursday afternoon
Plaza downtown
760-505-1412

Flying in a noobie from Indy, for some true SQ though. Let's show him it isnt all about woofers.


----------



## joeb11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Im the noobie. Hope to meet some of you guys 
Joe
Friday morning-monday
Plaza Downtown
317 5146301


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, who's going to be the one to take pictures and post up interesting info?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

have camera will travel bikin


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

have camera, camcorder, voicerecorder.  Jim, get your butt on the way! hahahah

some great weather this time around...


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll have a camera too. ...If I ever get there. There are over 400 flights cancelled here today due to bad weather. So far my flight is still on time. (praying  )


----------



## joeb11 (Dec 7, 2009)

im hoping mine isnt canceled too


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Back up guys ! Who's in this time ?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Don, make a separate roll call/meet up thread for this years CES so we have a fresh start 

b


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Done ! Just wanted to get attention of those from this years list. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...icial-roll-call-diyma-2011-a.html#post1192072


----------

